# 7 Loài Hoa Đặc Trưng Mùa Thu Nhật Bản



## hoatuoidanang (27 Tháng tám 2015)

*Nếu như Nhật Bản nanakusa được biết đến là 7 loại rau mùa xuân và lá phong đỏ hiện vật thượng trương cho mùa thu thì ở đây Aki-no-nanakusa là tên gọi của 7 loài hoa mùa thu
*
*Hoa Tươi Sài Gòn* xin giới thiệu đến bạn đọc về *7 loài hoa đặc trưng mùa thu Nhật Bản*, để bạn đọc cùng chiêm ngưỡng nhé

1. Hagi (một loại hoa thuộc họ đậu mắt gà) : loại thảo mộc có chiều cao khoảng 1 thước 50 centimetre, ra hoa vào mùa thu.

http://3.bp.************/-eAsjbQQrcdE/Vd1uOPQa85I/AAAAAAAAKsg/lZzPq--_6LE/s1600/7-loai-hoa-mua-thu-o-Nhat-Ban-1.jpg

2. Ominaeshi (bại tượng hoa vàng) : loại thảo mộc ra hoa màu vàng về mùa thu, thường ở  vùng bắc bán cầu.

http://2.bp.************/-zglpqItZP7w/Vd1uOfXES8I/AAAAAAAAKsk/E8A_ZJouWEo/s1600/7-loai-hoa-mua-thu-o-Nhat-Ban-2.jpg

3. Fujibakama (cây mần tưới) : Loại cỏ sinh trưởng vùng thảo nguyên, ra hoa màu tím hay màu trắng, lá cỏ thường dùng điều chế thuốc, tác dụng làm giảm nhiệt trong người.

http://3.bp.************/-i3OJrVzV9q8/Vd1uOZmDz8I/AAAAAAAAKso/kb5fTd1rNkU/s1600/7-loai-hoa-mua-thu-o-Nhat-Ban-3.jpg

4. kikyo (cát cánh) : cũng là một trong bẩy loại cỏ về mùa thu, theo âm Hán gọi là cỏ kết cánh, dùng làm thuốc, tiếng Anh gọi là bellflower.

http://2.bp.************/-jFX2N2zfNu4/Vd1uOyLxPqI/AAAAAAAAKsw/_wIXla5iMRQ/s1600/7-loai-hoa-mua-thu-o-Nhat-Ban-4.jpg

5. Obana, Miscanthus sinnensis (cỏ chè vè) : Cây thảo cao 1m và hơn, khá to. Cụm hoa chuỳ mọc đứng trải ra, dạng ngù hay dạng quạt, dài 20-40cm, màu đỏ nâu nâu, lấp lánh. Quả thuôn, màu tím.

http://2.bp.************/-FrpfwaedhEQ/Vd1uPDBLH4I/AAAAAAAAKs4/iEwBgRGISkc/s1600/7-loai-hoa-mua-thu-o-Nhat-Ban-5.jpg

6. Nadesshiko (hoa cù mạch) : Là cây dược thảo lâu năm, cây thẳng cao trên 50cm (20in), lá hẹp hình lưỡi mác, hoa lớn màu hồng nhạt hay màu hoa cà có mùi thơm.

http://3.bp.************/-e29PStOR2iw/Vd1uPCyCgmI/AAAAAAAAKs8/us2dIh5QKdY/s1600/7-loai-hoa-mua-thu-o-Nhat-Ban-6.jpg

7. Kuzu (pueraria lobata) : loại thảo mộc sinh trưởng vùng núi non, tiếng Việt gọi là cỏ đay, một trong 7 loại cỏ về mùa thu.

http://1.bp.************/-i_At5whOTGQ/Vd1uPdfGULI/AAAAAAAAKtA/OWCWR8QTj60/s1600/7-loai-hoa-mua-thu-o-Nhat-Ban-7.jpg

7 loại *hoa* mùa thu mang đến niềm hân hoan. Mọi người rất ngưỡng mộ sự giản dị của chúng: chúng đều nhỏ bé và mong manh nhưng lại đẹp rực rỡ.


----------

